# What is NILF?



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

Could someone explain what this is and how to do it? Thanks.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

NILIF stands for Nothing In Life Is Free. Go to this link for the sticky thread, that will explain it: http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/6856-nilif-nothing-life-free.html


----------

